# Finally!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Weather finally straightened up nough that I got maters, bell peppers an my japs planted! Now we got a nice rain comin down so I be hopin they take right off an get busy! 

Get some more stuff in this week I hope. Got some gourds ta plant fer makin scoops an bird houses this year.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Hail and storms here for the week. I will be getting mine in the ground next week if the weather straightens out * fingers crossed *


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

well for me it will be getting back to the mainland in late June, retiring officially from the Navy AUG 31st! I start my new job July 8th, so gonna be busy! Building a house this fall on our 34 acres in east TN and this fall with be building raised beds to get ready for next spring! Can't wait!

Coot glad to hear the weather cooperated for ya finally!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ooooh, Pearl Harbor, nice station!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Same thing for me. I planted all day.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are late for some things.Did dig up some potatoes this week.Also had tomatoes,lettuce and hot peppers for months now because of lean to.But okra,peppers are slow to grow for some reason.

Hubbys nephew died,now his brother is in hospital in Georgia with 10% chance,so its been a bitter harvest past few weeks.I'm getting old and hes old and disabled so its getting harder to keep up.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Picking tomatos, peppers, squash and digging potatoes. Bush beans are up but the pole beans have been a little slow to germinate.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Seems our hierloom seeds are really slow to germinate this year.I almost dumped them but the finally they up.


----------

